
Agile Web Development with Rails: 3rd Edition available as PDF - raghus
http://weblog.rubyonrails.com/2008/4/23/agile-web-development-with-rails-3rd-edition
======
tx
Are there any online printing services where you can send a PDF like that and
they send you a nicely printed soft-cover? I realize that it may be expensive,
but still.

------
tlrobinson
What's the best Rails book out there? A couple years ago I was told this was
it, but I've heard otherwise.

~~~
pius
My stock answer :)

[http://toohardtopronounce.com/2008/2/7/the-three-must-
have-r...](http://toohardtopronounce.com/2008/2/7/the-three-must-have-rails-
books-for-beginners)

------
raghus
Sam Ruby is now a co-author.

~~~
pius
That's good news . . . he's a great writer.

